# Example of SB Tool room lathe



## HMF (Aug 7, 2014)

Lathe is in pretty good shape for 70 years old.

[video=youtube_share;yGIrZ4Spr4c]http://youtu.be/yGIrZ4Spr4c[/video]


----------



## brasssmanget (Aug 7, 2014)

I run a Hvy 10 myself, and it has worked great for me. I did change over to serpentine belt, and even those seem to stretch some over time, but slippage is minimal at that point, and negligible when tightest. I'm only a hobby machinist, but I am quite happy with the lathe. I might add the taper attachment has been used on many occasions - even as a hobby guy - I do some barrel turning, threading, etc., so it's well worth the additional cost to me.


----------



## Kroll (Aug 7, 2014)

*Awesome! *Thats what you try for when doing a reconditioning of a lathe.Wish the one I did came out that good.Thanks for posting----kroll


----------



## tonytester (Aug 26, 2014)

*southbend 409 yn*

just picked this lathe up seems tight and smooth 
any one with some input on this unit ?

thanks
tonytester


----------



## billdeme (Aug 26, 2014)

That's 70 years old?  Looks in amazing shape. All the extras come with?  Great find!!!


----------



## drs23 (Aug 26, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> I run a Hvy 10 myself, and it has worked great for me. I did change over to serpentine belt, and even those seem to stretch some over time, but slippage is minimal at that point, and negligible when tightest. I'm only a hobby machinist, but I am quite happy with the lathe. I might add the taper attachment has been used on many occasions - even as a hobby guy - I do some barrel turning, threading, etc., so it's well worth the additional cost to me.
> 
> View attachment 81560



NICE! REALLY NICE!


----------

